# Take a Look-see...



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

So I decided to post some pics of her... she's new and sexy... I likes! I can't put her down!!!




























Thanks for looking at my right-hand girl!:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the black fire controls on the stainless frame/slide. I always did like that look.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

That's one nice looking SIG...


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice, I am not a big fan of all stainless guns (black has always appealed to me more) but that is one good looking sig


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

very nice,i love my sig.it is boringly reliable and that's a good thing...


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

RANGE REPORT: I love her. My girlfriend -who never shot before- kept a tight grouping within 2-3 inches of each shot. Her little 13 YO brother handled it like nothing. He missed a few, but it was a great experience. you CANNOT go wrong with the smooth as butter P226. Deadly accurate that it's so damn scary! Even for a tiny 5'1" woman...this is THE pistol to get. I kissed it at the range because it was so dead-on. This gun is the sex... for those thinking about it - GET IT. :smt033


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

TitanCi said:


> RANGE REPORT: I love her. My girlfriend -who never shot before- kept a tight grouping within 2-3 inches of each shot. Her little 13 YO brother handled it like nothing. He missed a few, but it was a great experience. you CANNOT go wrong with the smooth as butter P226. Deadly accurate that it's so damn scary! Even for a tiny 5'1" woman...this is THE pistol to get. I kissed it at the range because it was so dead-on. This gun is the sex... for those thinking about it - GET IT. :smt033


i held a 226 the other day and it just felt so balanced. I've shot the 229 which appealed to me more because of its size, but good feedback there for the 226!!!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Sig. I love my Elites.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

oak1971 said:


> Nice Sig. I love my Elites.


nice elites! I love my sig... i wish i had elites like yours... :smt023


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Elites are the BOMB!


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Vewy, vewy nice.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you, gentlemen. here is another recent pic i took for your viewing pleasure...








:smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

That's one of the added features of a Sig Sauer handgun. After you clean it, you take the time to hold it and admire it. With certain other brands, after you clean them you just throw'em in the safe because they aren't much to look at. Congrats on a fine piece.


----------



## hunter27 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice looking gun. :smt023


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Is this turning into a PORN thread???? can I join in the fun???*


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

^ sure why not? every guy watches pron!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

When it's gun porn I sure do!


----------



## hunter27 (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW!!! Nice gun.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Especially the Centerfolds!

Where's the description - What are their hobbies and favorite ammo?:anim_lol:


----------

